# Navien CH-240 heating problem



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

mellenti said:


> In March I had an instant-On Navien CH-240 installed


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_4IE6OWE0o



> The DHW works fine.
> I'm having a problem with the heating system.


Did it EVER work?



> ...the plumber who installed it is unavailable
> Can anyone help me isolate (and/or fix) this problem?


Not as well as he could.


----------



## mellenti (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, I'm fairly sure it was working originally, but I am not certain. Hey, I know that sounds weird, but after surviving the worst of the winter with space heaters and getting hot water and with the house seemingly warmer... BTW, this is my son's home (he is a Hurricane Sandy victim and he still actually lives in a trailer on his property), and I am now trying to help him get his home back to liveable state.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

mellenti said:


> I'm fairly sure it was working originally, but I am not certain.


Well, that's where troubleshooting starts.
Otherwise you're still in the install stage.

Just between you and me... is the plumber still waiting for his money? Did he maybe not complete the job waiting for that?


----------



## mellenti (Nov 11, 2013)

Update. 
Original plumber is back in loop and has been working with Navien tech spt. He will be installing a new internal 3-way valve in system in hope that will solve heat-flow problem. Will learn later today if that solves problem. Have some ideas for next step (install Y-strainer, by-pass loop to allow increased pressure to bleed system, etc.), but will wait for today unfolding story...


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

During the summer I assume you stop the water flowing through your heat fins. As it turns stagnate is this connected directly to your drinking water? Or does your navian have a heat exchanger built in with double wall so that stagnate water cannot enter your drinking water?


----------



## mellenti (Nov 11, 2013)

Success! System is working properly. Here's how it was solved: 
1) On Monday (11/11) plumber - who installed the Navien - tried bleeding the system without success (no surprise as I had done it previously). 
2) Talking with Navien's tech spt, the plumber was able to isolate the flow problem to a 3-way flow-valve (within the CH-240). 
3) Navien shipped a replacement 3-way and 
4) On Thursday plumber installed the new 3-way. Immediately had heat flowing through primary loop and shortly had heat flowing in secondary loop (through the house).
Thanks for everyone's effort's to help.


----------

